# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Dich vu CHO THUÊ XE ĐẠP ĐIỆN

## hanoigreentravel

Bạn là khách du lịch ??? Bạn đang muốn khám phá Hà Nội??? 

*HaNoi GreenTravel* chúng tôi cung cấp cho bạn *DỊCH VU CHO THUÊ XE ĐẠP ĐIỆN* với những *HỖ TRỢ* hấp dẫn :
_ Cung cấp cho bạn những *ĐỊA ĐIỂM* du lịch , những quán ăn , cafe...bản địa để giúp bạn có thể *TỰ MÌNH* trải nghiệm ( có kèm theo bản theo bản đồ hướng dẫn chi tiết )
_*MIỄN PHÍ THAY PIN
_ CỨU HỘ TRÊN ĐƯỜNG*
 Giá thuê : 
 120.000 VND/ngày 
  25.000 VND/tiếng    
 Tư vấn trực tiếp :
*Mr.Dũng* : 096.447.4487
*Mr.Ngọc* :  090.474.8286
 Email : electricbike2014@gmail.com
 Ưu điểm của dịch vụ:
 _ *Dễ sử dụng*, an toàn, thân thiện môi trường  
 _* Không lo* tìm nơi đổ xăng 
 _* Không cần* giấy tờ, bằng lái xe 
 _ *Chủ động,* thuận tiện linh hoạt hơn trong đi lại, tiết kiệm thời gian cũng như sức lực.

* HÃY TỰ MÌNH KHÁM PHÁ HÀ NỘI và BẢO VỆ MÔI TRƯỜNG NƠI BẠN ĐẾN*

----------


## hanoigreentravel

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## hanoigreentravel

up up up up

----------


## hanoigreentravel

30-4 / 1-5  Hãy khám phá Hà Nội cùng chúng tôi   :Smile:

----------


## hanoigreentravel

Ưu điểm của dịch vụ:
_ *Dễ sử dụng, an toàn, thân thiện môi trường 
_ Không lo tìm nơi đổ xăng 
_ Không cần giấy tờ, bằng lái xe 
_ Chủ động, thuận tiện linh hoạt hơn trong đi lại, tiết kiệm thời gian cũng như sức lực.*

----------


## hanoigreentravel

up up up up

----------


## hanoigreentravel

up tiếp nào  :Smile:

----------


## hanoigreentravel

Tiến lên  :Smile:

----------

